# Trying a planted for the first time



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi All,

I’ve decided to start a planted tank. I’ve wanted to get back into fishkeeping after being out for a couple of years. I had originally decided to try a reef tank, however after researching, I decided it would be far more work that I was prepared to commit to.

I stopped into AI last weekend and saw the planted tanks and thought they were stunning. I haven’t done planted before, so I’d love to give it a try.

I have a stainless steel table like you would find in a professional kitchen that is 36”x24”. It fits perfectly into the space I have set aside for the tank. I’m trying to decide if I should have a custom starfire made to those dimensions or just order the 36”x17.7”x17.7” tank and matching stand?? Would a planted tank benefit from the additional depth? I’m thinking it would. The drawback of the table is that the canister and CO2 will be visible beneath. The cabinet would look cleaner below the tank. Decisions, decisions...

I was planning on getting a CO2 canister with regulator, a bubble counter and one of their glass diffusers. I’ll stick with the glass intake and output attachments they have for the canister as well. Other purchases will be a testing kit, Pinpoint PH tester, probably the netlea soil, wood, plants and some rocks. Is there anything else I should get right away?

From what I have read, regular tap water is sufficient. Should I be using Prime to treat the water? Of course I’m expecting it to take 3 or 4 weeks to cycle before adding fish and shrimp.


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think tank size is mostly a matter of preference. I currently have a tall tank, but I will eventually move to something shallow and long (landscape). One thing to consider with a tall tank is how far light reaches through water.

I'm still learning this stuff but I found that there are three main things to consider when planting an aquarium: lighting, C02, and ferts ( including substrate).

Lastly, use prime or other water conditioner to remove the chlorine from tap water. It's pretty important to remove that stuff with a planted tank not only for the fish/shrimps but for the plants as well.

I'm sure people here would love to see this progress in a tank journal thread.....something to think about.


----------

